# Stupid Smoker Question



## htc (May 9, 2006)

This might be the dumbest question on using a charcoal smoker, but here goes... 

I have the Brinkmann smoke and grill smoker and plan to smoke pork spareribs this weekend. I would like to smoke 3 or 4 spare ribs. So do I figure out a way to make the ribs lean against each other and stand up or do I have to smoke ribs with them laying down? Thanks!!
http://brinkmann.net/Shop/Detail.as...arcoal+Smokers+&+Grills&sku=810-5301-C&id=288


----------



## Andy M. (May 9, 2006)

You can consider buying a rib rack.  A well equiped BBQ store will have them.  The rack allows you to smoke the ribs in a semi-vertical position.  They are not very expensive.


----------



## htc (May 10, 2006)

I was thinking that too. Do you think it'll fit in the brinkmann smoker? It seems small...


----------



## Andy M. (May 10, 2006)

htc said:
			
		

> ...Do you think it'll fit in the brinkmann smoker? It seems small...


 
I don't know.  Take the measurements with you when you shop.


----------



## GB (May 10, 2006)

You can lay them flat it you do not find a rib rack that will fit your smoker. The benefit of the rack is being able to smoke more ribs at once. If you do not find a rack them you might be able to improvise something.

And by the way your question was not stupid at all. I bet there were other people out there wondering the same thing.


----------

